# In need of some help



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok. So this is my issue, hopefully someone could steer me in the right direction. I have been trying to make my own band setups. I can cut everything fine. My issue is tying to the forks. And pouches. I have searched relentlessly on this forum, (which I have found alot of useful info as usual). I have come across pictorial tutorials, that r step by step amazing. I have wiped down my theraband, as read. I can tie a constrictor knot in my sleep now. I have used pieces of theraband, dental floss, fishing line, as well as string. To tie everything together. i make sure its not too tight, i go out do a few test shots, between 3-10 and usually the bands fly off in multiple directions. Sometimes into my face, and sometimes out into the yard. I am now getting very desperate, as to try anything. Not sure what to try next. And running out of options. Any help would b greatly appreciated 
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Could you post pics of how you are tying them? I do mine exactly like Gamekeeper john does in this video, except I do not use a pouch tying jig but I still wrap and tuck the same.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for the sloppyness, it was a quick put together.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for the sloppyness, it was a quick put together.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks to me like the ties to your forks are WAY too loose. It doesn't look like you're stretching it hardly at all.

look at this video from the Duck


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

by any chance is it the top band that slips out ? i have a theory- when you pull, the top band slips out and causes the whole tie to come undone, does it happen when you tie it singles? try this- when you tie them- dont fold them over, wrap around a couple of times and then fold the ends over. or you can fold them in the reverse way that you are, this way the folded ends go over the fork tips, a la charles style. but in the end, it could be your not tying them tight enough when you start your wraps or you just have some bands just being a penis to you :king: .


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Those pics were a quick put together. I do pull them tighter. It is the top bands, but it also happens when I try singles as well. Could I get pics of how to do the wrapping, before tying?
Thanks


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I mark my bands every 1/4 inch or so on the ends. I get 1 wrap and straighten the band, i do 7 wraps and do the string trick, on the pouch i fold the band downwards and fold over the outside the pouch and use a constrictor knot which is pretied on my pouch lose.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Vetryan15 said:


> Those pics were a quick put together. I do pull them tighter. It is the top bands, but it also happens when I try singles as well. Could I get pics of how to do the wrapping, before tying?
> Thanks


looks like you just pull it through, knot it up .


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> > Those pics were a quick put together. I do pull them tighter. It is the top bands, but it also happens when I try singles as well. Could I get pics of how to do the wrapping, before tying?
> ...


.

Do u r saying I just need to do the constrictor knot? Them add another regular knot on top of that?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

from what i see on your fork ties, just add another knot. make sure your wraps are nice and snug.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Please don't tell me it was that simple. But my issue is getting them snug. I tie them. Make sure they r snug, shoot like 3-8 marbles. Then check and make sure they r snug but they still fly off afterwards. I will b ordering 1 from pocket predator today. When it comes in. I will study how it's done. Just to b safe but I will still keep on trying


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i would also add a few more wraps around the forks when i do mine i use #64 rubberbands and i use the whole thing on each fork wrap i had a band come loose and knock the lense out of my glasses :...: that is not happening again :cursin:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I also use #64 rubber bands and snug them as tight as I can before I due the tuck under the finger thing except I find it easier to lay a straight clamp over the first wraps, parallel to the fork, wrapping over the clamp tips and using the clamp to pull the trailing end through the wrap leaving a portion of the end of the tucked rubber protruding from the fork tip side of the wrap. The tuck under the finger never really worked well for me. By leaving a sufficiently long trailing end before the tuck with the clamps I can have a small fold of the tucked rubber protrude beneath the wrap with the trailing end sticking out from under the wrap at the top of the fork. I then thread the trailing end of the wrap back through the fold trapping the trailing end by double knotting it to the protruding fold. The clamp is useful at this point for feeding it through the loop and pinching the trailing end to pull it through the loop. This final tie has eliminated the tendency of having the tucked trailing end slip through the wraps. Takes a bit longer and the clamps need to have smooth jaws so as not to tear the wrap. Since doing this I have not had any issues with the bands slipping from the ties and coming off of the forks.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i only use #64 bands at the fork ties also. i wrap 3 times then lay a looped string and

wrap three more times, then pass the band through the loop and then pull it through .


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I have worked on it. And I think I got it. Using the #64 bands. As a wrap. I took it out and shot around 15 marbles. Without any bands flying off like a kamikaze


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

LVO said:


> It looks to me like the ties to your forks are WAY too loose. It doesn't look like you're stretching it hardly at all.
> 
> look at this video from the Duck


Yeah, I've got to admit mate they don't even look safe !


----------

